# Seatpost wanted



## jterrie (Dec 10, 2019)

Am in need of a Steampost 73.5 (for a SLX01 Racemaster) or at leat the inetrnal mechanism.

Looks like this:
https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/bmc-streampost-73-5-carbon-seatpost-2012/rp-prod88371#

Any one have or a clue as to where might be best to find

thanks


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

Have you checked Pinkbike.com?

ebay as well.


----------



## Euskadi (Nov 7, 2021)

jterrie said:


> Am in need of a Steampost 73.5 (for a SLX01 Racemaster) or at leat the inetrnal mechanism.
> 
> Looks like this:
> BMC Streampost 73.5 Carbon Seatpost 2012 | Chain Reaction
> ...


Curious if you were able to source a BMC Streampost 73.5?? Im looking for one also. Thanks.


----------

